# funktionen übers netzwerk nutzen



## weljo (13. Okt 2009)

Hi leute hab vor langer zeit mal von einem system gehört, mit welchem ich übers netzwerk funktionen nutzen kann. das ganze läuft dann irgendwie so dass der client ein interface hat, mittels welchem er die funktionen des Servers weis.

würd das eventuell brauchen jedoch fällt mir der name zu dem nicht mehr ein und ohne konnte ich bisher nichts dazu finden.

hoffe jemand weis was ich meine .


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2009)

oben steht


> Netzwerkprogrammierung Fragen zu Client-/Server-Programmierung sowie zu verteilten Anwendungen (RMI, CORBA etc.)


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2009)

Die Java-Technologie nennt sich RMI.


----------



## weljo (13. Okt 2009)

thx leute


----------



## tuxedo (14. Okt 2009)

SIMON kann das auch  *schleichwerbung mach*


----------

